# smoked deer ham @ fatterson



## smokiedoug (Jan 23, 2012)

I've done a few deer hams..I always wrap my ham in thick cut peppered Bacon and coat the whole thing in brown sugar then smoke away..the meat gets some smoke but stays juicy and tender and the bacon is dlish


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 23, 2012)

It all sounds good but we like the Q-view portion of this meal. Food P+rn my brother


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea but where's the Q-view?


----------



## smokiedoug (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish I had a pic of one..I think ppl ate it too fast..hoping to do another one very soon


----------

